# The Open Championship Thread **May have spoilers**



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

As the 1st group tee's off I thought I'd start a thread for what's happening on course

TV coverage at 9am your time I believe 

Shout out for the official Open app for smartphones, really nice features 

We're off........


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

first three groups through hole one... no eagles! poor


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 17, 2014)

Working from home, waiting for the coverage to start....!!!!


----------



## Martin70 (Jul 17, 2014)

Have also decided to work from home today - a little bit of background noise helps avoid stress I find


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Tiger starts with a sloppy bogey :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Tiger starts with a sloppy bogey :thup:
		
Click to expand...

oh dear are we going to have 4 days of this  (or 2 before another dig gets in)


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Tiger starts with a sloppy bogey :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Even sloppier bogey from Stenson the new possible world No.1 and he hasn't been layed off for 3 months or so :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			oh dear are we going to have 4 days of this  (or 2 before another dig gets in)
		
Click to expand...

I was just checking if you were awake


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2014)

To be fair, both were sloppy...

Just love El Pato on the first - get the driver out and smack it 80 yards past the rest of them!


----------



## JCW (Jul 17, 2014)

Back to the Tiger show again , I know he is box office because he has won 14th of these , but he is a Box Office Loser these days , no wind out there and if he don`t break par then we only see 2 days of him , whooopie


----------



## JCW (Jul 17, 2014)

Rory just shown how to play the 1st , are you watch woods fans


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2014)

He needs to - gonna shoot 78 tomorrow......


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

One thing ive noticed so far is that those players that can whip the driver out and keep it in play will have a big advantage.

A few 200 yard approach shots so far have gone astray. Easy to slide off into the bunkers.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

I want one of the Odyssey Open putter headcovers for my No.7... Anyone got connections lol?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Tiger 

















Sorry last time, I promise


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Tiger 



















Sorry last time, I promise 

Click to expand...

Bogey Bogey, I did better than that start when we went Scott :smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Bogey Bogey, I did better than that start when we went Scott :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking I played them holes in par when I went 

Wont mention its a bit longer for these guys mind :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Tiger 

















Sorry last time, I promise 

Click to expand...

Cabrera


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

There are a lot of loose shots from a lot out of there at the moment and the conditions are perfect


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Mcilroy  

nearly canned it


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Bogey Bogey, I did better than that start when we went Scott :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You do of course mean finish 

(im sure they start 17-18-1 etc)


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I was thinking I played them holes in par when I went 

Wont mention its a bit longer for these guys mind :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I parred the 1st, but its not the normal 1st so I suppose I can excuse him :smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Cabrera 

Click to expand...

That was a real shocker!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			You do of course mean finish 

(im sure they start 17-18-1 etc)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they do that is correct :thup:


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

Garcia off to a very nice start -3 after 5


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			You do of course mean finish 

(im sure they start 17-18-1 etc)
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I seem to remember someone selecting the wrong course on their GPS that day and the holes were the wrong way around


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

How poor was that putt from Tiger


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

Phew Woods gets a par... he's back people!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Todays conditions are perfect for Rory. Will be interested to see his price if he is leading after day 1.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Rory would of had this in the bag if his putter wasn't broken :rofl:


----------



## Siren (Jul 17, 2014)

Where has Robert Karlsson's form come from ?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2014)

He's been steady for a while now.

Good to see him back..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Siren said:



			Where has Robert Karlsson's form come from ?
		
Click to expand...

Been playing very solid for a number of weeks now. He will win again soon imo, probably not this week but he is looking capable again.

Reminds me of Stenson going missing for a while.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Great starting drive and support for John Singleton, what dreams are made of :clap:


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

Can't help thinking a shotgun start would be cool 

First field finishing in the next few minutes with next lot out en-mass at 11:00 and third & final lot out at 3:30pm!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Great starting drive and support for John Singleton, what dreams are made of :clap:
		
Click to expand...


could feel the nerves!  glad he got it away well.  smoked it!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

If you're talking about form...Brooks Koepka has missed something like his last 10 cuts!!

Currently joint leader


----------



## Hakuna (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/go...n-Singleton-to-be-cheered-by-colleagues.htmlT

This story is amazing. His boss has given the factory the day off work!

McIlroy has started very well.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2014)

The pace of play by Matsuyama is shocking.  He looks like he is totally clueless as to what to do next.  Make a decision and hit it you dope!


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

Hakuna said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/go...n-Singleton-to-be-cheered-by-colleagues.htmlT

This story is amazing. His boss has given the factory the day off work!

McIlroy has started very well.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a bit of free PR 

I saw a bit of coverage on the telly about this, good story actually.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Snelly said:



			The pace of play by Matsuyama is shocking.  He looks like he is totally clueless as to what to do next.  Make a decision and hit it you dope!
		
Click to expand...

First group come in on 4hrs 20 minutes, there is hope after-all.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			could feel the nerves!  glad he got it away well.  smoked it!
		
Click to expand...

Four pars to start as well, it would be great if he could make the cut and earn himself a bit of money


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Four pars to start as well, it would be great if he could make the cut and earn himself a bit of money
		
Click to expand...

I think given he plays local pro-ams and events the chances are he may now secure some sponsorship if he has an acceptable open even if just for 2 days.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I think given he plays local pro-ams and events the chances are he may now secure some sponsorship if he has an acceptable open even if just for 2 days.
		
Click to expand...

One his PP's Peter Uilein +4 thru 6 , so Singleton obviously doing something right...good on him!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Tiger warming to the task now


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Tiger warming to the task now
		
Click to expand...

Just dusting the rust off :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Jul 17, 2014)

Think someone just turned the volume up a notch!!

Early days and not all them chickens are hatched yet!


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird
B-b-b-bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word

3 in a row for Tiger 







Edit after bogey on the next: He's a fool I tells ya, a fool!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

McIlroy setting himself up for another disastrous Friday. Just gone to -5.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not sure who it will be yet but the overnight leader could be -7 or even -8 at this rate.  Not a breath of wind and the greens holding nicely.  If you don't make a score today you've pretty much had it.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

Rory in to 6/1 to win the whole thing now


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2014)

Siren said:



			Where has Robert Karlsson's form come from ?
		
Click to expand...

Sweden.......


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

Is it fair that Molinari gets two chances to post a score!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely ball striking from McIlroy - wonderful to watch 

Nice to see Woods still can't shout fore as he hits a Marshall


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nice to see Woods still can't shout fore as he hits a Marshall
		
Click to expand...

Just said the same to my mrs, what a knob. Its about time they were given penalty shots for stuff like that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Just said the same to my mrs, what a knob. Its about time they were given penalty shots for stuff like that.
		
Click to expand...

Need to do something to get them having more responsibility


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Stenson setting a good example there with his club snapping... Imagine if that was Woods, shall I start a thread?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 17, 2014)

That was the best moment of the season so far!!

Go on Henrik lad let it out!


----------



## bozza (Jul 17, 2014)

Stenson with his toys out of the pram and snapping his club over his knee after trying to hack out of the knee deep rough and leaving it in the rubbish.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Stenson setting a good example there with his club snapping... Imagine if that was Woods, shall I start a thread?
		
Click to expand...

I knew mentioning I wanted him to win (On another thread) would have a negative effect


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

Tiger = 5 birdies in 6 holes... why are we not seeing more of this guy on screen!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

Slab said:



			Tiger = 5 birdies in 6 holes... why are we not seeing more of this guy on screen!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Slab said:



			Tiger = 5 birdies in 6 holes... why are we not seeing more of this guy on screen!!
		
Click to expand...

When he plays like this it's great viewing


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I knew mentioning I wanted him to win (On another thread) would have a negative effect 

Click to expand...

Ha Ha fancy supporting a player who has an attitude such as Stenson's :rofl:

Nah but can you imagine what would be said if that was Tiger


----------



## Piece (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Need to do something to get them having more responsibility
		
Click to expand...

It's an old argument, but between three pros, three caddies and a referee, at least one can shout FORE!?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Ha Ha fancy supporting a player who has an attitude such as Stenson's :rofl:

Nah but can you imagine what would be said if that was Tiger 

Click to expand...

I can, it would run into 100's of pages on here.

The fact he's just mullered a Marshall should spark another "Shout of fore" debate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I can, it would run into 100's of pages on here.

The fact he's just mullered a Marshall should spark another "Shout of fore" debate.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it getting a bit tedious now - there is a Woods thread where the fan boys can post the countless "imagine if Woods had etc etc" 

Instead of it littering all over two threads


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't it getting a bit tedious now - there is a Woods thread where the fan boys can post the countless "imagine if Woods had etc etc" 

Instead of it littering all over two threads
		
Click to expand...

Very true :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

How they can stop during mid swing is unreal - lots of self control.


----------



## Andr3w (Jul 17, 2014)

They don't actually need to shout fore. There is a marshall on the tee that indicates if ball is going offline and the marshall on the fairway can advise spectators to take cover.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's ken!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

Brian Harman is having an eventful round, 1 under through 10...

Par, Bogey, Bogey, Par, Eagle, Bogey, Bogey, Par, Birdie, Eagle


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2014)

Andr3w said:



			They don't actually need to shout fore. There is a marshall on the tee that indicates if ball is going offline and the marshall on the fairway can advise spectators to take cover.
		
Click to expand...

....... And for those who aren't looking in the direction of the tee marshall or out of earshot of the fairway marshall (Especially with the wind you can get on a links)?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Gareth said:



			....... And for those who aren't looking in the direction of the tee marshall or out of earshot of the fairway marshall (Especially with the wind you can get on a links)?
		
Click to expand...

So they can't hear a nearby Marshall but they will hear a player from 250-300 yards away?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2014)

Andr3w said:



			They don't actually need to shout fore. There is a marshall on the tee that indicates if ball is going offline and the marshall on the fairway can advise spectators to take cover.
		
Click to expand...

That's working then...one Marshall already been hit twice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Cracking ball striking round from McIlroy - really great start


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

That's just stupid from Els ?! 

Why would you do that ?


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's just stupid from Els ?! 

Why would you do that ?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody stupid!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 17, 2014)

What the hell was Ernie doing then.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2014)

Do what..?
I'm with 5 live and they're talking about the cricket


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 17, 2014)

Good grief has Ernie lost the plot


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cracking ball striking round from McIlroy - really great start
		
Click to expand...

Yeah looking forward to the 75 tomorrow


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Do what..?
I'm with 5 live and they're talking about the cricket
		
Click to expand...

Missed a shorty putt, went to sink the return putt with back of putter and missed that, resulting in a 7 (having already donked a ball onto a steward)


----------



## TheClaw (Jul 17, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Good grief has Ernie lost the plot 

Click to expand...

Has he ever played a hole as badly?! Nearly kills someone off the tee then 3 putts from a foot for a triple.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 17, 2014)

TheClaw said:



			Has he ever played a hole as badly?! Nearly kills someone off the tee then 3 putts from a foot for a triple.
		
Click to expand...

I cant believe this is Ernie, he's playing like a 28 handicapper.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Do what..?
I'm with 5 live and they're talking about the cricket
		
Click to expand...

He had a foot putt and missed - then went to do a back hander and missed it also - triple bogey start


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			So they can't hear a nearby Marshall but they will hear a player from 250-300 yards away?
		
Click to expand...

My point being, the signalling from the marshall is only indicating the direction of the ball, not if it poses a threat to the people lining the fairways.

A shout of fore indicates to the crowd that they _may_ be in some danger. 

How many times have you been stood on your own course and heard a shout of fore from several holes away IE Over 300 yards?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Gareth said:



			My point being, the signalling from the marshall is only indicating the direction of the ball, not if it poses a threat to the people lining the fairways.

A shout of fore indicates to the crowd that they _may_ be in some danger. 

How many times have you been stood on your own course and heard a shout of fore from several holes away IE Over 300 yards?
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I hear a shout of fore I would always just cover my head and be aware that a ball maybe landing near someone and yes can easily hear from 300 yards


----------



## bozza (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone else think Mark James is a complete knob!? 

When talking about the Seniors Open next week at Porthcrawl

"It's in South Wales, if you don't know where South Wales is don't go" 

He came out with something else derogatory earlier on that annoyed me but can't remember exactly what he said.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 17, 2014)

Possibly the reason was he was on Phils line so to keep the pace of play going and not to move his marker to the side and back decided to get out of Phils way? We've All experienced what Ernie has done by saying I'll get out of your way............ If he had moved his marker let phil played, Ernie would only be +1. An example of how keeping pace going is counter productive. IMO


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

3565 said:



			Possibly the reason was he was on Phils line so to keep the pace of play going and not to move his marker to the side and back decided to get out of Phils way? We've All experienced what Ernie has done by saying I'll get out of your way............ If he had moved his marker let phil played, Ernie would only be +1. An example of how keeping pace going is counter productive. IMO
		
Click to expand...

I dont think it had anything to do with the pace of play

He was already stewing from an offline tee shot, his 2nd going into rough, 3rd and 4th not much better, and i think it was just a moment of madness personally


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			I dont think it had anything to do with the pace of play

He was already stewing from an offline tee shot, his 2nd going into rough, 3rd and 4th not much better, and i think it was just a moment of madness personally
		
Click to expand...

It was a lack of concentration from him IMO


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2014)

3565 said:



			Possibly the reason was he was on Phils line so to keep the pace of play going and not to move his marker to the side and back decided to get out of Phils way? We've All experienced what Ernie has done by saying I'll get out of your way............ If he had moved his marker let phil played, Ernie would only be +1. An example of how keeping pace going is counter productive. IMO
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't playing Ready Golf was he...?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Els is crumbling away ! Another one footer missed


----------



## richy (Jul 17, 2014)

bozza said:



			Anyone else think Mark James is a complete knob!? 

When talking about the Seniors Open next week at Porthcrawl

"It's in South Wales, if you don't know where South Wales is don't go" 

He came out with something else derogatory earlier on that annoyed me but can't remember exactly what he said.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree

I bet the organisers love that, him telling people not to go.  Arrogant tail end.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Els is crumbling away ! Another one footer missed
		
Click to expand...

obviously not been doing his eye coordination exercises that helped so much 2 years ago.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

3565 said:



			Possibly the reason was he was on Phils line so to keep the pace of play going and not to move his marker to the side and back decided to get out of Phils way? We've All experienced what Ernie has done by saying I'll get out of your way............ If he had moved his marker let phil played, Ernie would only be +1. An example of how keeping pace going is counter productive. IMO
		
Click to expand...

Dog with a bone.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 17, 2014)

Gareth said:



			....... And for those who aren't looking in the direction of the tee marshall or out of earshot of the fairway marshall (Especially with the wind you can get on a links)?
		
Click to expand...

How would they hear  shout of 'fore 'from the tee then!!!!!!
Dewsweeper


----------



## Dodger (Jul 17, 2014)

bozza said:



			Anyone else think Mark James is a complete knob!? 

When talking about the Seniors Open next week at Porthcrawl

"It's in South Wales, if you don't know where South Wales is don't go" 

He came out with something else derogatory earlier on that annoyed me but can't remember exactly what he said.
		
Click to expand...

The man is a fud of the highest order at the best of times but to say that sums him up.

Another knob end that somehow manages to get work form the BBC/TV Companies. There's a fair few of them across the sports.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

I've just got back from the gym and missed the Els meltdown but I've since seen that mess on the first green :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Bubba Watson having a tantrum "There are people on the fairway, I just want to play golf!!!" :rofl:

Them people pay your wages MR Watson


----------



## bozza (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Bubba Watson having a tantrum "There are people on the fairway, I just want to play golf!!!" :rofl:

Them people pay your wages MR Watson
		
Click to expand...

Never have and never will like the bloke, it's always someone else's fault when he plays bad, never the fact that he is just playing rubbish.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Bubba Watson having a tantrum "There are people on the fairway, I just want to play golf!!!" :rofl:

Them people pay your wages MR Watson
		
Click to expand...

I hate the way he acts when a shot goes wrong

I remember a tournament last season and he blamed his caddy for going in the water when it was clearly he hit his shot fat


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

OMG, Ernie is turning into one of us


----------



## Piece (Jul 17, 2014)

Bubba does an Els! Taxis!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Whos fault was that 3 putt then Bubba?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Well he got what he deserved... A 7 :rofl:

For a religious man he sure lacks self control in the temper department :mmm:


----------



## richy (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Bubba Watson having a tantrum "There are people on the fairway, I just want to play golf!!!" :rofl:

Them people pay your wages MR Watson
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's the people that buy PING clubs are the ones paying his wages


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

richy said:



			I'd say it's the people that buy PING clubs are the ones paying his wages
		
Click to expand...

Nope it's also spectators on the course & TV viewers,without theses their would be no sponsorship & no prize money.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope it's also spectators on the course & TV viewers,without theses their would be no sponsorship & no prize money.
		
Click to expand...

And no Ping :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			And no Ping :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Correct sir.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 17, 2014)

Only seen a wee bit of it and just leaving to go home to watch a bit but it seems that the scoring is poor considering the light breeze.Everyone seems to be defending the course instead of trying to rip its arse out on a day when I expected to see a bunch of 66's.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Only seen a wee bit of it and just leaving to go home to watch a bit but it seems that the scoring is poor considering the light breeze.Everyone seems to be defending the course instead of trying to rip its arse out on a day when I expected to see a bunch of 66's.
		
Click to expand...

Wait until you see Els putting,or trying to put


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2014)

Bubba having real bunker problems


----------



## 3565 (Jul 17, 2014)

You gotta love the ready golf that's being played by the pros, liking Bradley's still still still stare stare shuffle back shuffle forward shuffle back forward back forward back twizzzle twizzzle forward and smack.......... Rough.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

3565 said:



			You gotta love the ready golf that's being played by the pros, liking Bradley's still still still stare stare shuffle back shuffle forward shuffle back forward back forward back twizzzle twizzzle forward and smack.......... Rough.
		
Click to expand...

Good assessment that, made me laugh :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

3565 said:



			You gotta love the ready golf that's being played by the pros, liking Bradley's still still still stare stare shuffle back shuffle forward shuffle back forward back forward back twizzzle twizzzle forward and smack.......... Rough.
		
Click to expand...

It's infuriating isn't it. I just found myself shouting "Just get on with it you idiot" at the TV


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't mind it.   its hilarious!   :rofl:


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Id rather see keegans pre shot routine over Bubba hitting a naff shot and blaming everything but himself


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Good first day - big names filling the leaderboard. 

Tomorrow should interesting


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

Imagine if Tiger or Rory had done this
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/28346762


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2014)

Woods has done it before but he isn't alone. I don't like to see it from any player though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woods has done it before but he isn't alone. I don't like to see it from any player though
		
Click to expand...

Me neither,but I'm sure we would have a 600 post thread if Tiger did it.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Me neither,but I'm sure we would have a 600 post thread if Tiger did it.
		
Click to expand...

There's time yet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			There's time yet 

Click to expand...

Then hopefully it will be on the Woods thread. :thup:

It's only been mentioned three times "imagine if woods had"


----------



## JCW (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe its time for a new rule , snap your club in temper and you play without the club for the rest of the open , that make them think twice ........................EYG


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone care to speculate on how many balls today's players would have lost if there had been no grandstands crowds or spotters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone care to speculate on how many balls today's players would have lost if there had been no grandstands crowds or spotters.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Some pretty wild stuff at time. Mind you if some on here had set the course up, it would have been H&S compliant and so all balls would be found and no injuries caused :rofl:

I wonder how many years from now before players are obliged to fill in a risk assessment before playing in majors like the Open and US Open with the thick rough


----------



## 3565 (Jul 18, 2014)

Now there's a daft rule that could be eliminated in golf, with Mickleson 1st ball in the cabbage and provisional down the middle, if he or anyone finds his original and his only option is go back to the tee, he can't go play his provisional and must go back to the tee.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2014)

5 Live with Simon Dyson yesterday afternoon was classic "so what about the North East for great courses" you could have heard a tumbleweed in the background


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2014)

3565 said:



			Now there's a daft rule that could be eliminated in golf, with Mickleson 1st ball in the cabbage and provisional down the middle, if he or anyone finds his original and his only option is go back to the tee, he can't go play his provisional and must go back to the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Kinda half agree with this, if a penalty drop is a valid option but its tough to get into an acceptable position then having a ball down the middle gives a little advantage as it gives a choice to take the good position of the provisional or try a tough shot to get better, but yes I agree it's something to consider.


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2014)

Are the shoe designs fooling me or are there a lot of spikeless being worn this week?


----------



## CMAC (Jul 18, 2014)

Slab said:



			Are the shoe designs fooling me or are there a lot of spikeless being worn this week?
		
Click to expand...

of course there is, its hard baked ground, used to play summer links golf in sandshoes as a kid.


----------



## John_R7 (Jul 18, 2014)

Garcia holes out for a 2 on the second from first cut.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 18, 2014)

Whilst Tiger is chopping from one side to the other, how about his FCs play Ready golf to give the lad a chance? :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ouch Tiger.... Six


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ouch... Why did he hit driver?!


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 18, 2014)

I fancy McIlroy for a 2 under today. Hold his nerve for a Friday (for a change) and then push on over the weekend to win. No-one seems to be making a real charge to take the tournament by the scruff and make the rest of the field chase them down.


----------



## John_R7 (Jul 18, 2014)

BBC do mini report on Rory - averages 5 shots worse on round 2 against round 1 in Open.
Lets see how he goes (3 joint lead) as he is about to tee off in hi-vis yellow belt & hat.
Must not want to get hit!

Driver....ripped and runs into first cut on right, good start.


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Ouch... Why did he hit driver?!
		
Click to expand...

Madness. Then made a horlicks of the second, ended up playing the hole like a 20+ h/capper. If Donald can take an iron off the first I'm sure TW can


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 18, 2014)

Piece said:



			Madness. Then made a horlicks of the second, ended up playing the hole like a 20+ h/capper. If Donald can take an iron off the first I'm sure TW can 

Click to expand...

Exactly... He probably hits his irons further than anyone. Didn't need driver there at all. Ship steadied it seems after another horror start.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2014)

Rory's "Freaky Friday" streak looks like it might be coming to an end!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

Some supreme ball striking from McIlroy again - joy to watch


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2014)

I love it when he's like this!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Rory's "Freaky Friday" streak looks like it might be coming to an end!!!
		
Click to expand...

Freaky Friday has turned into freaking brilliant!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 18, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see if Westwood can follow Monty's example and finally win a Major when he hits the Senior Tour.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2014)

This is exactly what many hate about coverage of Tiger
OK he's battling to make the cut, okhe's a former Number 1 but to show him watching while someone else plays on to the final green is, quite frankly, pathetic.
And I don't care if that makes me a Tiger hater - I want to watch golf not some guy watching golf..,


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			This is exactly what many hate about coverage of Tiger
OK he's battling to make the cut, okhe's a former Number 1 but to show him watching while someone else plays on to the final green is, quite frankly, pathetic.
And I don't care if that makes me a Tiger hater - I want to watch golf not some guy watching golf..,
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but it ain't gonna change so no point stewing over it. Bad news for many is he just made the cut but at least he'll be out early so he won't get in the way of the coverage of the leaders


----------



## 3565 (Jul 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I agree, but it ain't gonna change so no point stewing over it. Bad news for many is he just made the cut but at least he'll be out early so he won't get in the way of the coverage of the leaders
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:You reckon?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2014)

3565 said:



			:rofl:You reckon?
		
Click to expand...

He'll be practically finished by the time Rory tees off so I think we'll be fine


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2014)

As well as Rory has played today, he's had some ridiculously lucky lies in the rough


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

Some stunning ball striking though and driving out of this world


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some stunning ball striking though and driving out of this world
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, I guess you make your own luck


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Absolutely, I guess you make your own luck
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's looking that way. 

I think it's just wonderful view to see such great ball striking


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

That is a sublime round of golf - truely world class golf


----------



## Dodger (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I have gone on record as saying Rory would not win an Open but I hope he proves me wrong.

A superb round of golf,attacked in all the right places and played superbly.

Keep it going young'un!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Well I have gone on record as saying Rory would not win an Open but I hope he proves me wrong.

A superb round of golf,attacked in all the right places and played superbly.

Keep it going young'un!
		
Click to expand...

Well said old boy


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2014)

Never doubted Rory could play Open courses in good conditions, it is when the wind and rain comes in to play that he needs to prove himself. Hope he does as the forecast doesn't look so good for the weekend.


----------



## sev112 (Jul 18, 2014)

2 hole start Sat


----------



## JCW (Jul 18, 2014)

Dustin Johnson is the danger man and Ricky Flower has proved he can handle the bad weather , otherwise nobody is catching Rory , he just looking so calm and in control and confident , cant see anyone beating him and if they do then they will win , he has a 4 shot lead and he will birdie the par 5 on each round so i say i anyone is going to beat him they have to shoot 67 both days ......................, I say it on here he will complete the Grandslam of golf at the Masters next year ........................EYG


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2014)

On today's form the only person that can beat Rory is Rory but as we've seen he's the capability of hitting self destruct. I hope he keeps it going as they were two mighty fine rounds deserved of leading by a good margin


----------



## fenwayrich (Jul 18, 2014)

Two tee start at 9.00 in 3 balls tomorrow.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 18, 2014)

Believe it's two tee start in morning - discuss - R&A getting slagged on twitter.

I don't have the option of an early start as I'm about 74 miles away (at Morecambe) at 3pm getting socked while photographing football tomorrow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

So the R&A have the foresight it try and get all the players through the third round due to potential weather problems and people are slagging them off ?!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the R&A have the foresight it try and get all the players through the third round due to potential weather problems and people are slagging them off ?!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.They are doing everything to make sure The Open finishes on time.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't understand how they've allocated the tee times though, thought they'd still follow the usual tradition of highest scores first, yet they've loaded the higher scorers from the 10th to be out later (eg Tiger starts in the last group from the 10th at 11) at the same time Rory starts from the 1st?

Like to see how Ivor Robson's gonna announce everyone....


----------



## SteveBonners (Jul 19, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Don't understand how they've allocated the tee times though, thought they'd still follow the usual tradition of highest scores first, yet they've loaded the higher scorers from the 10th to be out later (eg Tiger starts in the last group from the 10th at 11) at the same time Rory starts from the 1st?

Like to see how Ivor Robson's gonna announce everyone....
		
Click to expand...

Of course the R&A are right to make sure that all the 3rd round is completed today and looking at the forecast there may be some delays for thunderstorms

As regards the allocation of tee times, it  seems strange that the last 3 on the scoreboard should be teeing off at the same time as the leading group, from the 10th tee. Of course, that group includes Tiger and if he was to tee off at 9am, this would be the early hours of the morning in the states. Have they used this need for a two tee start to fit Tiger in with the demands of American TV?

Hope I am not being to cynical!!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like they have just split the field then put the bottom half off lowest scores first. That means players on level par are teeing off both tees at the same time. Maybe it is so that players with similar scores in the middle of the field go off at similar times so they play in the same conditions. 

Wonder if this could be another of McIlroy's runaway Majors. Would be amazing but quite possible for him to win this by 8 shots too.

When he plays like he is at the moment he is unbeatable. Missed a couple of very makeable birdies putts in that 66.


----------



## Sion (Jul 19, 2014)

Got back from the open late last night. Brilliant two days. The way McIlroy hits the ball is unreal. Can't see anyone else beating him over the next two days. And just to make us all feel better I seen Jason Day on the 14th tee hit a proper low horrible slice with his driving iron, it was a howler!


----------



## sev112 (Jul 19, 2014)

Was surprised , with a 4 shot lead, on 18 he took out driver and hit it into the rubbish.  He got a lucky lie.  I thought his caddybmightbhave said : "let's protect a 4 shot lead with a possible birdie up and down, lets take an iron short of the bunkers off the tee, then play up safe short of the greenin 2"
I think on 17 (?) he was in bunker, had to just pop it out, then smashed a 3 wood amazingly hard which came up short and into a bunker, where he got a lucky lie.
Again, why try and smash the 3 wood when he couldn't really reach and then bring bunkers into play (that others played out backwards of).  Again, long iron short, chip on (which he is fab at) and go for single putt.

Both seemed to be poor course management to me, given what he himself said about Freeaky Friday.
But then I guess that's why he is No 1 and I am number 169, 452

Really hope he goes on and wins it though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 19, 2014)

SteveBonners said:



			Of course the R&A are right to make sure that all the 3rd round is completed today and looking at the forecast there may be some delays for thunderstorms

As regards the allocation of tee times, it  seems strange that the last 3 on the scoreboard should be teeing off at the same time as the leading group, from the 10th tee. Of course, that group includes Tiger and if he was to tee off at 9am, this would be the early hours of the morning in the states. Have they used this need for a two tee start to fit Tiger in with the demands of American TV?

Hope I am not being to cynical!!
		
Click to expand...

Probably more to do with crowd control.
Good decision by the R&A, they have a lot of experience and generally get it right.


----------



## DCB (Jul 19, 2014)

It'll certainly give a good chance of keeping everything on track for a Sunday finish. Seems well thought out to me. Good on the R&A.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 19, 2014)

Just seen a tweet from Iain Carter that explains the draw, actually makes sense as well:

Iain Carter â€@iaincartergolf
 U shaped draw today provides equity to ensure players on same score donâ€™t tee off 2 hours apart.  Pure coincidence Woods out last off tenth


----------



## jp5 (Jul 19, 2014)

Surely would be no different if they teed off in the order they normally do except off 2 tees? They'll do anything to make sure viewers tune in for Tiger!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Just seen a tweet from Iain Carter that explains the draw, actually makes sense as well:

Iain Carter â€@iaincartergolf
 U shaped draw today provides equity to ensure players on same score donâ€™t tee off 2 hours apart.  Pure coincidence Woods out last off tenth
		
Click to expand...

"Pure coincidence". Nothing to do with 5Live and BBC viewing figures then Iain? Either way the golf's off and running and if someone can post a good score and get close to McIlroy and the weather gets harder, it could be a classic final day


----------



## Piece (Jul 19, 2014)

It's alright Sergio, we've all done that!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2014)

One gone. Is Saturday the new Friday? Hope he settles down on the next


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2014)

If conditions stay as they are it will be a birdie fest.
Love Dustins swing so easy but yes so powerful.
Ive settled down for the day,but feeling lazy.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 19, 2014)

loads to do today but golf is on, debating nipping for some brewski's but feel its too early 

if I post random crap later you know I succumbed 


Fowler to challenge today, Tiger started well but too far back me thinks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			loads to do today but golf is on, debating nipping for some brewski's but feel its too early 

if I post random crap later you know I succumbed 

Click to expand...

How will we tell?????


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 19, 2014)

pffffffffft, you can go off some people you know!


----------



## Colin L (Jul 19, 2014)

If any of you guys are watching on BBC iPlayer, budge up a bit and make some room for me - I can't get in


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 19, 2014)

So I came home to watch the Open at 3.30pm and Rory is on the 17th,what on earth are the R&A doing starting the 3rd round early as the weather in the end didnt interfere with play at all.If the F1 boys can get the weather to the minute why cant the R&A, Oh hang on of course the R&A still think its 1958.........


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			So I came home to watch the Open at 3.30pm and Rory is on the 17th,what on earth are the R&A doing starting the 3rd round early as the weather in the end didnt interfere with play at all.If the F1 boys can get the weather to the minute why cant the R&A, Oh hang on of course the R&A still think its 1958.........
		
Click to expand...

Last night and early this morning the R&A were being told thunderstorms were due at around 3pm. What exactly did you expect them to do. Lets say they ignored the expert advice and the storms came, what then?


----------



## richy (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			So I came home to watch the Open at 3.30pm and Rory is on the 17th,what on earth are the R&A doing starting the 3rd round early as the weather in the end didnt interfere with play at all.If the F1 boys can get the weather to the minute why cant the R&A, Oh hang on of course the R&A still think its 1958.........
		
Click to expand...

How dare they take precautions to ensure the third round gets competed by all today. Totally out of order.


----------



## richy (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone else think the tournament has just got a little flat. Won't be an exciting day tomorrow I feel. 

I blame rory


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 19, 2014)

What's with fowlers shafts? They look like they are red must be a vinyl wrap?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2014)

If they hadn't started early and the storms did happen they would have struggled to get the Championship finished on Sunday....

It was quite heavily mentioned in most places that most people have access to....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2014)

richy said:



			Anyone else think the tournament has just got a little flat. Won't be an exciting day tomorrow I feel. 

I blame rory 

Click to expand...

I find most tournaments a bit dull until the Sunday......

6 shot lead tomorrow...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			So I came home to watch the Open at 3.30pm and Rory is on the 17th,what on earth are the R&A doing starting the 3rd round early as the weather in the end didnt interfere with play at all.If the F1 boys can get the weather to the minute why cant the R&A, Oh hang on of course the R&A still think its 1958.........
		
Click to expand...

So having two on-site meteorologists is 50 odd years out of date.

The change in start times was both advisable and well publicised. The fact that you were not aware suggests you still think it is 1958..........


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			So I came home to watch the Open at 3.30pm and Rory is on the 17th,what on earth are the R&A doing starting the 3rd round early as the weather in the end didnt interfere with play at all.If the F1 boys can get the weather to the minute why cant the R&A, Oh hang on of course the R&A still think its 1958.........
		
Click to expand...

...........and it appears they don't have electricity in Suffolk.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is Mark James the most boring and unappreciative ever?

It would be nice for him to give a bit more praise instead of keep stating they should do given the conditions!


----------



## richy (Jul 19, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I find most tournaments a bit dull until the Sunday......

6 shot lead tomorrow...
		
Click to expand...

I think it was really good until the last few holes. I think tomorrow will be the most boring day.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 19, 2014)

Andrew Cotter.....what a joy to listen to compared to the other bumbling mummers.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 19, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Last night and early this morning the R&A were being told thunderstorms were due at around 3pm. What exactly did you expect them to do. Lets say they ignored the expert advice and the storms came, what then?
		
Click to expand...

O right ok so in the past players go out , storm is close by, siren goes off, players come in, storm goes , players go out.This has been the norm for tourey golf from Tom Morris days (apart from the siren ), fast forward 140 odd years and now the poor lambs have to be nannied by the R&A


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			So I came home to watch the Open at 3.30pm and Rory is on the 17th,what on earth are the R&A doing starting the 3rd round early as the weather in the end didnt interfere with play at all.If the F1 boys can get the weather to the minute why cant the R&A, Oh hang on of course the R&A still think its 1958.........
		
Click to expand...

So narrow minded - do you really not understand why they started early ? 

Right now the rains and wind are coming in at Liverpool

The R&A made the sensible option to ensure that the 3rd round was completed today 

The decision had to be made last night when the threat of thunderstorms was very high - they can't work like the F1 

If they had played a normal then there was massive delays I have no doubt you would be calling them stupid for not playing earlier


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 19, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			So having two on-site meteorologists is 50 odd years out of date.

The change in start times was both advisable and well publicised. The fact that you were not aware suggests you still think it is 1958..........
		
Click to expand...

Am I missing something?? This is my point there wasn't any thunderstorms, and like I say the F1 guys constantly get the weather spot on, why not the R&A?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			O right ok so in the past players go out , storm is close by, siren goes off, players come in, storm goes , players go out.This has been the norm for tourey golf from Tom Morris days (apart from the siren ), fast forward 140 odd years and now the poor lambs have to be nannied by the R&A 

Click to expand...

There was a massive chance that the storms would arrive by 4 and not leave until the evening meaning there would be half the third round left to play. 

Even in the "olden" days tee times have been moved around if there is a chance of weather problems


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2014)

Was part if the decision not based on the threat of more storms tomorrow. Another day of weather delays plus maybe 27 holes to fit in if there were delays today would cause chaos. Protecting the players never came into it, most I saw on Twitter were surprised by the decision as well. Still, given the weather warnings, i think that it was the right call.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Am I missing something?? This is my point there wasn't any thunderstorms, and like I say the F1 guys constantly get the weather spot on, why not the R&A?
		
Click to expand...


The F1 guys are looking at the "immediate" weather as opposed to the weather the next day. 

You can run a major golf comp like a Grand Prix


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So narrow minded - do you really not understand why they started early ? 

Right now the rains and wind are coming in at Liverpool

The R&A made the sensible option to ensure that the 3rd round was completed today 

The decision had to be made last night when the threat of thunderstorms was very high - they can't work like the F1 

If they had played a normal then there was massive delays I have no doubt you would be calling them stupid for not playing earlier
		
Click to expand...

Here you go Phil this is for you so you stop "guessing" as usual, heavy and thundery showers this EVENING.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2646472
Bit of rain but no thunderstorms, or is the rain too much for the players nowdays??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Here you go Phil this is for you so you stop "guessing" as usual, heavy and thundery showers this EVENING.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2646472
Bit of rain but no thunderstorms, or is the rain too much for the players nowdays??
		
Click to expand...

Right now it's hailing and heavy rain at the golf course and rumbles of thunder in the distance 

Not sure exactly where I am guessing when you clearly see the rain and hail coming down 

Right now it's looking the correct choice.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The F1 guys are looking at the "immediate" weather as opposed to the weather the next day. 

You can run a major golf comp like a Grand Prix
		
Click to expand...

The f1 guys look at long range and immediate.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2014)

It's now hailing.......
R&A - 1
Shivas -0


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2014)

And a big storm has just hit Hoylake. Right decision


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			The f1 guys look at long range and immediate.
		
Click to expand...


And the sport has still been delayed due to weather in recent years - the F1 long range weather will be no different to what the R&A see. 

The storm they predicted has just arrived at Hoylake


----------



## vkurup (Jul 19, 2014)

Well it is still sunny at Lords...  (and Cook is scoring like a golfer)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			O right ok so in the past players go out , storm is close by, siren goes off, players come in, storm goes , players go out.This has been the norm for tourey golf from Tom Morris days (apart from the siren ), fast forward 140 odd years and now the poor lambs have to be nannied by the R&A 

Click to expand...

Do you actually ever watch golf? Tee times are often moved\groups re-arranged\2 tee starts used if severe weather is forecast. It happens on the PGA tour at least once a year.


----------



## Richuk123 (Jul 19, 2014)

The R&A got it right today. 

A great day which unless Rory has a back 9 like Augusta 2011. The claret jug is his. Will be a great scrap behind for 2nd and 3rd. Expect someone from 5- pack to come out charging though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			The f1 guys look at long range and immediate.
		
Click to expand...

And still often get it wrong.

However, I suggest you would be happier watching F1 as it apparently is so perfect and leave watching golf to the rest of us who applaud the R&A for making a bold decision to ensure that the third round was completed in one day.

Hindsight, as my old Granny used to say, is "tuppence a bucket".


----------



## Berger (Jul 19, 2014)

Photo of the 7th green at Hoylake. I think it's safe to say the R&A got this one 100% right.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The F1 guys are looking at the "immediate" weather as opposed to the weather the next day. 

You can run a major golf comp like a Grand Prix
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why you bother Phil.
Save your breath


----------



## Dodger (Jul 19, 2014)

Priceless to hear these knobs claiming the R&A are clueless,just priceless.

They were 110% correct in what they did today.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Do you actually ever watch golf? Tee times are often moved\groups re-arranged\2 tee starts used if severe weather is forecast. It happens on the PGA tour at least once a year.
		
Click to expand...

It has happened on the PGA Tour in successive events this season already.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2014)

Any threat of storms and the play would be suspended. It's chucking it down there now and no play would be possible. No one wants a Monday finish and yet there are the R&A being criticised with the third round already complete and every chance to get it all done and dusted on time. I think a two tee start for the first time was a great decision. Bring it on tomorrow. Surely McIlroy at a canter now


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Am I missing something?? This is my point there wasn't any thunderstorms, and like I say the F1 guys constantly get the weather spot on, why not the R&A?
		
Click to expand...

The local weather forecast was/is thunderstorms around now. Upto now the thunder hasn't arrived but it has been pishing down for quite a bit.

If the R&A would've left the tee times as per usual then the latter groups MAY have been caught up in the thunder and would've caused a knock on affect to tomorrows groups.

This decision was 100% correct.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know what time it was, but within 30 minutes of Rory walking off, the heavens opened, the noise of the rain on the merchandise tent was immense. The rain was torrential for at least 40 minutes, the course was starting to show signs of it on leaving.

It was also forecast for earlier in the day, but only had to put my brolly up once for about 10 minutes, apart from that it was generally ok.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I don't know what time it was, but within 30 minutes of Rory walking off, the heavens opened, the noise of the rain on the merchandise tent was immense. The rain was torrential for at least 40 minutes, the course was starting to show signs of it on leaving.

It was also forecast for earlier in the day, but only had to put my brolly up once for about 10 minutes, apart from that it was generally ok.
		
Click to expand...

We just got into the England golf tent just in time, it had just had the 1st spits of rain then the heavens just opened. When we walked out the pathways were a right mess, the R&A got it spot on, shame from a spectator view we only got half the action but play couldn't have gone on with it bouncing it down.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 20, 2014)

No play at ours yesterday , was the right call by R & A .

https://twitter.com/sgc_members/status/490539646037016576/photo/1


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			The local weather forecast was/is thunderstorms around now. Upto now the thunder hasn't arrived but it has been pishing down for quite a bit.

If the R&A would've left the tee times as per usual then the latter groups MAY have been caught up in the thunder and would've caused a knock on affect to tomorrows groups.

This decision was 100% correct.
		
Click to expand...

They also have to consider safety of spectators and officals.
Their decision means that I missed all the live action yesterday too, but that doesn't make it wrong.

Forecast for today looks just right.
No rain, not too hot, and just enough breeze to matter!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Just watched Gary Player being interviewed,the man is as mad as a box of frogs. Nice bloke tho.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just watched Gary Player being interviewed,the man is as mad as a box of frogs. Nice bloke tho.
		
Click to expand...

Usually agree with you pin man but I find Gary very interesting to listen to, he's not wrong about making the players need to choose driver over a 270 yd 4 iron.

He is also very witty, of his own Open victory when he was 4 shots clear with 2 holes to play (think that's what he said) he said "even Ray Charles would have won from there" :lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Woods still chomping it around the place _ nearly teddies out of the cot moment


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

2 awesome approached form both Johnson and Donald into a par 5.

Eagle chances, shame to walk off with Birdie


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Usually agree with you pin man but I find Gary very interesting to listen to, he's not wrong about making the players need to choose driver over a 270 yd 4 iron.

He is also very witty, of his own Open victory when he was 4 shots clear with 2 holes to play (think that's what he said) he said "even Ray Charles would have won from there" :lol:
		
Click to expand...

It was more the way he was getting Dan Walker to punch his stomach,& bouncing around the studio like a Ninja turtle on amphetamines 
That made me think he's slightly crazy(in a good way). 
Hope I'm half as fit as him when I'm his age,Infact I'd be happy to be as fit as him now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Great 68 from Tom Watson 

Thats a great round before the Seniors next week


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

There won't be a better round today than Watson's 68 according to old Peter.

I doubt that.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			There won't be a better round today than Watson's 68 according to old Peter.

I doubt that.
		
Click to expand...

All depends what he means by 'better round'! 

Looks likely there'll be a better score. 

I don't think anyone else will get close to only shooting 4 shots more than their age though!


----------



## paddyc (Jul 20, 2014)

Plenty of coverage of Tiger still hacking it around just 20 shots off the lead!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			All depends what he means by 'better round'! 

Looks likely there'll be a better score. 

I don't think anyone else will get close to only shooting 4 shots more than their age though!
		
Click to expand...

67 in already.Just Alliss getting all dewy eyed and talking pish again I guess then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

But he didnt say a better score.

He is 64 and went round in 4 under par - that is a cracking round of golf


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 20, 2014)

He also gives a great interview. A proper great of the game.

That's tiger done then, now for some proper golfers


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			67 in already.Just Alliss getting all dewy eyed and talking pish again I guess then.
		
Click to expand...

If it's about Tom Watson, he's certainly allowed to by me!

There's not a better golfing ambassador nor all around nice guy than TW - though a few on a par!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But he didnt say a better score.

He is 64 and went round in 4 under par - that is a cracking round of golf
		
Click to expand...

A 67 to a 68 is a better round to me regardless of age,height,weather or any other factors.

Good round from the old boy but it's 4 under the card not 5.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 20, 2014)

Any excuse to have a pop at Peter though eh Dodger?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			A 67 to a 68 is a better round to me regardless of age,height,weather or any other factors.

Good round from the old boy but it's 4 under the card not 5.
		
Click to expand...

Can you really not see what he is meaning ?  Surely you are able to think a bit outside the box


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			A 67 to a 68 is a better round to me regardless of age,height,weather or any other factors.

Good round from the old boy but it's 4 under the card not 5.
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty clear what he meant. A 68 from a 64 year old is a greater achievement than a 67 from someone 30 or 40 years younger. It's all about context. In the same way as a 70 in 30mph winds is better than a 69 on a calm day on the same course.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			It's pretty clear what he meant. A 68 from a 64 year old is a greater achievement than a 67 from someone 30 or 40 years younger. It's all about context. In the same way as a 70 in 30mph winds is better than a 69 on a calm day on the same course.
		
Click to expand...

A 65 by a youngster has just been posted.Even better,by 3 funnily enough.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2014)

A kind of a double edged sword here - kind of disappointed/relieved that Ricky's not going out in full Orange today....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			A 65 by a youngster has just been posted.Even better,by 3 funnily enough.
		
Click to expand...

Who has posted that ?


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 20, 2014)

dodger said:



			a 65 by a youngster has just been posted.even better,by 3 funnily enough.
		
Click to expand...

c
o
n
t
e
x
t


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

Did Matthew Fitzpatrick not take part this week? If not is it because he now has to qualify as a pro?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			c
o
n
t
e
x
t
		
Click to expand...

Correct.

Wood has never won a Major and only 1 tour event so it is by far a better round of golf given his inexperience.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Chris Wood has a 66 so far - not seen any lower on the scoreboard. 

Wood certainly seems to like the Links golf


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chris Wood has a 66 so far - not seen any lower on the scoreboard. 

Wood certainly seems to like the Links golf
		
Click to expand...

65.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Correct.

Wood has never won a Major and only 1 tour event so it is by far a better round of golf given his inexperience.
		
Click to expand...

You've just suggested other factors are irrelevant. Now you are using them to try and reinforce your point. Make your mind up, you can't have it both ways.

And he's got plenty of experience. Just hasn't won much. If he'd shot 65 to win, it may be relevant but he hasn't so it isn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			65.
		
Click to expand...

Wood ends -6 for the day

Posted at 14:00

Our low marker for the day is in the clubhouse. Chris Wood putts for six under for the day and four under for the tournament. A superb round. No bogeys for the 26-year-old since the ninth hole of his third round.

BBC at the moment have him at 6 under - he was 5 under playing the 18th - did he chip in on the last ?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			You've just suggested other factors are irrelevant. Now you are using them to try an reinforce your point. Make your mind up, you can't have it both ways.
		
Click to expand...

No you are so if you want it that way I'll give my side of the point you are trying to make.Keep up.

65 has blown the 68 out of the water.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wood ends -6 for the day

Posted at 14:00

Our low marker for the day is in the clubhouse. Chris Wood putts for six under for the day and four under for the tournament. A superb round. No bogeys for the 26-year-old since the ninth hole of his third round.

BBC at the moment have him at 6 under - he was 5 under playing the 18th - did he chip in on the last ?
		
Click to expand...

http://scores.theopen.com/en/Leaderboard.aspx

As I keep saying their coverage is awful.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Did Matthew Fitzpatrick not take part this week? If not is it because he now has to qualify as a pro?
		
Click to expand...

I think he missed out at one of the qualifying events....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			No you are so if you want it that way I'll give my side of the point you are trying to make.Keep up.

65 has blown the 68 out of the water.
		
Click to expand...

Watson at the age of 64 shoots a 68 - great round of golf

Wood shoots a 65 - great round of golf 

People will pick whatever context they want but for me someone of that age in a major shooting that score is a fantastic score


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

Just watched Sergio tee off.

He takes a bigger divot with a fairway wood than I do with a 9 iron


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 20, 2014)

Read my edit. Your point is irrelevant.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watson at the age of 64 shoots a 68 - great round of golf

Wood shoots a 65 - great round of golf 

People will pick whatever context they want but for me someone of that age in a major shooting that score is a fantastic score
		
Click to expand...

Agree. IMO unless someone shoots really low (like 62 to win etc) then I'd have to agree with Allis, it would be round of the day.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I think he missed out at one of the qualifying events....
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Read my edit. Your point is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

It is though. Its as relevant as 65 being 3 better than a 68 or a 64 being 4 better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

McIlroy is naturally a golfer who attacks - he doesnt need to - so the question is - does he try to play within himself or just go natural - driver on the first and go for it ?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Agressive play.

Only the Northern Irish hitting the big dog then?:thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2014)

Huge sign of intent from Rory, smoking his driver down the first.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

Ballsy play from Rory with driver off the 1st





Creams it!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2014)

BOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

well that answers that question ! thats just a great drive


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			It is though. Its as relevant as 65 being 3 better than a 68 or a 64 being 4 better.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, just checked. It definitely isn't.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2014)

Any hope the chasing pack may have had has just taken a bit of a hit right there.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Any hope the chasing pack may have had has just taken a bit of a hit right there.
		
Click to expand...

Agree Hawkeye. He's definitely showing his intent!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2014)

17 pars from here and someone has to shoot very low 60's to beat him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Great birdie on the first and great to see - would love it if he just stretched ahead - his golf has been a world apart from the rest


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

Robert Karlsson looking good also. 2 birdies and an eagle in his first 5 holes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

@IanJamesPoulter: Just been a little unsettled last couple on months, all will be clear very soon.... Then it's full systems go. Time to press really hard.!!!


----------



## Durango (Jul 20, 2014)

Who's this Dustin Rose then?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

Sergio tearing up another tee box with a fairway wood :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Think Allis has that spot on in regards Scott using that broom handle putter for a drop.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Brilliant banter between Ken and the on course commentator !!

Has Nobilo in stitches


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think Allis has that spot on in regards Scott using that broom handle putter for a drop.
		
Click to expand...

What? Are you really saying that driver should be the largest club that you can use?

Don't see the problem with putter being allowed as it is just now.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Very poor bogey indeed.Lay up was the shot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			What? Are you really saying that driver should be the largest club that you can use?

Don't see the problem with putter being allowed as it is just now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i am saying driver should be the largest club you can use.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes i am saying driver should be the largest club you can use.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because then everyone is the same (within the obvious inch ) and no one has an extra advantage when having to take a drop


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

gap down to 4 at the moment - Garcia on a great charge


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because then everyone is the same (within the obvious inch ) and no one has an extra advantage when having to take a drop
		
Click to expand...

Except they do. A guy on the PGA tour the other week was said to have a 48 inch shaft and another a 43 inch shaft.Big Jarmo used to wield a 52 incher (ohh err).

Long putters are around 48 to 52 in length.
Those lengths are down to preference as are the use of the long putter.


----------



## Siren (Jul 20, 2014)

I hope im wrong but this could be another meltdown.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wheels falling of or just a blip?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Wheels falling of or just a blip?
		
Click to expand...

Blip!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Interesting now.

I actually thought Sergio had shanked that bunker shot!

Very interesting.Rory chucked 2 shot away the last 2 holes.He just picked them up and threw them away.


----------



## Grogger (Jul 20, 2014)

Heads gone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Blip - still level par. 

Garcia has a tough one at the moment also

McIlroy needs a good hole now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Did someone just walk across on the tee as Garcia was teeing off then ?!?


----------



## Grogger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did someone just walk across on the tee as Garcia was teeing off then ?!?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I heard them say that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Grogger said:



			I thought I heard them say that?
		
Click to expand...

Just saw someone walk across as well - as he was teeing off !! Madness


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 20, 2014)

Now that was a great shot after back to back bogies


----------



## Grogger (Jul 20, 2014)

Great bunker shot! 

Hate how they make it look so easy


----------



## adiemel (Jul 20, 2014)

that was a lovely shot from the bunker


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

He needed that just settle down a bit


----------



## jp5 (Jul 20, 2014)

I know Rory won't care but not much of a sporting spectacle at the moment. Can only imagine how great it would be if you took McIlroy out the mix then you suddenly have a hatful of players in contention!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

jp5 said:



			I know Rory won't care but not much of a sporting spectacle at the moment. Can only imagine how great it would be if you took McIlroy out the mix then you suddenly have a hatful of players in contention!
		
Click to expand...

I think with Garcia on 12 under closing the gap to 3 its starting to get a bit twitchy - 

They have just done the front 9 in 1hr 30 - great work pros :thup:


----------



## Grogger (Jul 20, 2014)

jp5 said:



			I know Rory won't care but not much of a sporting spectacle at the moment. Can only imagine how great it would be if you took McIlroy out the mix then you suddenly have a hatful of players in contention!
		
Click to expand...

His lead is getting smaller now though and still not halfway through.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

Boom!


----------



## Grogger (Jul 20, 2014)

I spoke too soon! Great putt Rory


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sergio is playing great though!


----------



## jp5 (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think with Garcia on 12 under closing the gap to 3 its starting to get a bit twitchy - 

They have just done the front 9 in 1hr 30 - great work pros :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can't help but feel that anything Garcia will do, McIlroy will match. Mind you Garcia just made eagle up ahead!

Brilliant to see the pros playing without delay. Does help when you don't have to look for your own ball mind (not that they need to often anyway!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Its wonderful to see Garcia in such a great groove


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Mind what a ball striker and ball manipulator Sergio is. Fantastic to watch.

One of the few I would pay huge money to watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Sergio is playing great though!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to see him win it. Looks like we could have a good finale.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 20, 2014)

305 off the tee with 3 wood then 5 iron to a par 5.... Not holding back lol

Getting good this


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			305 off the tee with 3 wood then 5 iron to a par 5.... Not holding back lol

Getting good this
		
Click to expand...

Just about acceptable distances on the forum


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Pressure is really cranking up - having to really hit some great shots.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sergio got a little lucky...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Sergio got a little lucky...
		
Click to expand...

Couple of time snow - not had any bad holes yet and playing very well


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

And a big OUCH from Rory!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			And a big OUCH from Rory!
		
Click to expand...

Very poor shot - need some skills now to get out of that


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sergio playing lots of low burners today.


----------



## richy (Jul 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Sergio got a little lucky...
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy's had his fair share of luck this week with some of his lies in the rough


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

umm down to 2 now - 

Garcia on a roll right now 

McIlroy needs to grab a shot from somewhere before the par 5's i think


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

richy said:



			McIlroy's had his fair share of luck this week with some of his lies in the rough
		
Click to expand...


Oh ye, it's part of the game....


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 20, 2014)

A bit of Sergio magic needed now from that bunker


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

Opps Sergio


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



Opps Sergio
		
Click to expand...

Thats his first mistake and prob the most costly - did the main amatuer mistake - tried to be too cute


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

18 should be 3 irons for him and take OB out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Is it just me or is there no other feeling like watching the last couple of holes on the last day of the Open ( in sport that is )

Can feel the atmosphere almost and the hushed tones of Allis and Brown just add to it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it just me or is there no other feeling like watching the last couple of holes on the last day of the Open ( in sport that is )

Can feel the atmosphere almost and the hushed tones of Allis and Brown just add to it.
		
Click to expand...

love it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Tonked it 368 yards down the fairway - "as you do" !!! :rofl:

Then shoved the wedge into the rubbish


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

It's good,but not even close to the last Ryder Cup. Can't see anything topping that for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

What a tee shot from McIlroy - someone being a bit naughty in the crowd !


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2014)

Crowd getting a bit rowdy. Rory just had someone chucked out and now sergio apparently going after someone in the crowd. Not very british is it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Crowd getting a bit rowdy. Rory just had someone chucked out and now sergio apparently going after someone in the crowd. Not very british is it?
		
Click to expand...

Its not nice to see from the crowd


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Crowd getting a bit rowdy. Rory just had someone chucked out and now sergio apparently going after someone in the crowd. Not very british is it?
		
Click to expand...

It is in Liverpool 
#JOKE


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

Shame the crowds are getting OTT and that Garcia hasn't given that putt on 17 a run. Down to one now unless McIlroy has a shocker in the last hole ands a bit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Thats a little bit pushy


----------



## Siren (Jul 20, 2014)

What is it about Johnson and driving out of bounds on the last day at the open?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

One drive left and providing he doesn't do a Johnson its all over


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Siren said:



			What is it about Johnson and driving out of bounds on the last day at the open?
		
Click to expand...

Always has that one round where he is brilliant then follows it up with a stinker


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			18 should be 3 irons for him and take OB out.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad listening to Uncle Dodger.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Good lad listening to Uncle Dodger.

Click to expand...

What a great 2iron  !!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Good lad listening to Uncle Dodger.

Click to expand...

No one likes a smart arse Dodger


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a great 2iron  !!
		
Click to expand...

Sure was,as pure as could be.

Another dunt with an iron then one more and he's navigated a hole that could have been a problem.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Class from Garcia,would have liked to have seen him win it,but Rory deserves it over 4 rounds he's been a immense.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Bloody hell!!

Aggressive play!!

Uncle Dodger meant a 6 iron up then a 60 yard pitch ffs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Sure was,as pure as could be.

Another dunt with an iron then one more and he's navigated a hole that could have been a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Showed a lot of maturity today  - hasnt played to his best and Garcia has been on a storm today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

What a great bunker shot from him !

And great final round from Fowler


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Boom !!!!! The Open champ and fully deserved from Rory !! Chuffed for him


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Those Nike clubs have ruined him........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 20, 2014)

May have been mentioned before but Rory's dad put a bet on Rory winning the open before he was 26
When Rory was 15, put on Â£400 at 500:1 with some mates

Nice little celebration methinks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Those Nike clubs have ruined him........

Click to expand...

And leaving chubby then horizon and dumping his g/f and he will never win the Open


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And leaving chubby then horizon and dumping his g/f and he will never win the Open 

Click to expand...

:thup::whoo:

Classy final round.

Nice to see Sergio giving him the hugs too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			:thup::whoo:

Classy final round.

Nice to see Sergio giving him the hugs too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its good to see - hopefully that gives Garcia the really big confidence boost to win one.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 20, 2014)

Well done r&a, biggest profile tournament on terrestial TV and you have someone who can't give a speech to save his life 5 mins of prime time TV. Way to go for enhancing the image of the game. 

Seriously, watch how Wimbledon does it, they have as much history and tradition but have moved into to 21st century.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			May have been mentioned before but Rory's dad put a bet on Rory winning the open before he was 26
When Rory was 15, put on Â£400 at 500:1 with some mates

Nice little celebration methinks 

Click to expand...

Think it was 25,there was doubts wether the bookie would pay out. I suspect they'll see it as good PR tho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well done r&a, biggest profile tournament on terrestial TV and you have someone who can't give a speech to save his life 5 mins of prime time TV. Way to go for enhancing the image of the game. 

Seriously, watch how Wimbledon does it, they have as much history and tradition but have moved into to 21st century.
		
Click to expand...

All for tradition but have to agree with you. Get the suits out of the way and let the player have the limelight. No some suit and tie that can't engage with the crowd or viewing public. It's these little things that leave the impression about it being elitist


----------



## cookelad (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All for tradition but have to agree with you. Get the suits out of the way and let the player have the limelight. No some suit and tie that can't engage with the crowd or viewing public. It's these little things that leave the impression about it being elitist
		
Click to expand...

It's bringing out the side table from grans hallway for the presentation which gets me!


----------



## jp5 (Jul 20, 2014)

cookelad said:



			It's bringing out the side table from grans hallway for the presentation which gets me!
		
Click to expand...

Rest of the year they'd go mental if anyone put something that weighty on a green!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well done r&a, biggest profile tournament on terrestial TV and you have someone who can't give a speech to save his life 5 mins of prime time TV. Way to go for enhancing the image of the game. 

Seriously, watch how Wimbledon does it, they have as much history and tradition but have moved into to 21st century.
		
Click to expand...

Not a great image...was it the Hoylake Captain?
At least we did not have Peter Dawson doing that totally naff carrying the trophy bit this year.

Rory spoke from the heart and very well.

{did I miss the trophy carry bit? thank goodness.]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All for tradition but have to agree with you. Get the suits out of the way and let the player have the limelight. No some suit and tie that can't engage with the crowd or viewing public. It's these little things that leave the impression about it being elitist
		
Click to expand...

I suppose at least the winner was under 40 this year so any youngster watching it may not have thought golf is a game your elderly uncle plays. Despite the best efforts of the r&a and sometimes the BBC. 

As you say, the r&a just don't seem to get the fact they have a massive opportunity to send out a positive message about the game. It's hard enough to get golf in the papers and send out the message its an great game to play without wheeling out the g&t blazer brigade on these occasions.


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah its good to see - hopefully that gives Garcia the really big confidence boost to win one.
		
Click to expand...

He's been second before so he knows what it takes, in fact he was second when he should have won at Carnoustie.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 20, 2014)

Maybe the presenting committee should all dress like AliG to attract the Yoof and maybe they should fill the claret jug with snakebite and force the winner to down it before the speech!    Seriously I agree the guy doing most of the speaking was poor but I quite like the tradition of the presentation, the winners gets enough time to speak, Rory's wasn't a classic speech like Tom Lehmans or David Duvals but it was ok.


----------



## richart (Jul 20, 2014)

Perhaps the Captain should have told a few jokes to spice up the speech.Seemed fine to me, short and to the point. Didn't detract from my enjoyment of the Open one little bit.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 20, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Maybe the presenting committee should all dress like AliG to attract the Yoof and maybe they should fill the claret jug with snakebite and force the winner to down it before the speech!    Seriously I agree the guy doing most of the speaking was poor but I quite like the tradition of the presentation, the winners gets enough time to speak, Rory's wasn't a classic speech like Tom Lehmans or David Duvals but it was ok.
		
Click to expand...

Tom Lehmans speech made me feel queasy. It was absolutely appalling.  Only worse one in Open history was Faldo singing  My Way.


----------



## richart (Jul 20, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Tom Lehmans speech made me feel queasy. It was absolutely appalling.  Only worse one in Open history was Faldo singing  My Way.
		
Click to expand...

 Faldo's 'heart of his bottom' was pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## Sweep (Jul 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not a great image...was it the Hoylake Captain?
At least we did not have Peter Dawson doing that totally naff carrying the trophy bit this year.

Rory spoke from the heart and very well.

{did I miss the trophy carry bit? thank goodness.]
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it wasn't the Captain of Hoylake. He handed over the prizes and didn't say anything. I think it was the Chair of the Championship Committee.
I think it is important to keep the traditions alive and a couple of minutes of thanking people is not too much. It genuinely would be impossible to stage such a big event without a lot of sacrifice by a lot of people and they should be recognised. The Open is unique in that it is held not at the venue of the competition organisers, like Wimbledon or The Masters and it relies on a lot of people stepping up. I have heard a lot more cringeworthy speeches at the Oscars where winners thank everyone including their dog and it doesn't do them any harm.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2014)

Sweep said:



			To be fair, it wasn't the Captain of Hoylake. He handed over the prizes and didn't say anything. I think it was the Chair of the Championship Committee.
I think it is important to keep the traditions alive and a couple of minutes of thanking people is not too much. It genuinely would be impossible to stage such a big event without a lot of sacrifice by a lot of people and they should be recognised. The Open is unique in that it is held not at the venue of the competition organisers, like Wimbledon or The Masters and it relies on a lot of people stepping up. I have heard a lot more cringeworthy speeches at the Oscars where winners thank everyone including their dog and it doesn't do them any harm.
		
Click to expand...

Sweep,
I agree completely.
In time ,changes will occur and the more modern approach asked for by some on the forum may well be the norm.
However,as a golfer since 1967,I am not sure all change is for the better and not only in sport!
After a superbly run 4 days of golf I ,for one,am comfortable with the old traditions being observed and accept tht we are not all public speakers,witness the posts on this forum sometimes!
My only criticism was the way the BBC cut away from Rory's greatest moments to show a montage of the play,I would have preferred more of the moment with the crowd and interaction after a memorable and popular win.
Dewsweeper


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the speech was ok, he said all the right things but just in a bit of a monotone which was a shame. But public speaking can be a bit traumatic, I know I was rubbish after our club championship....

However, what was really noticeable was the presentation party consisted entirely of old white men. That's the perception the general public have of golf and, once again, the R&A reinforced it. In my opinion, they urgently need to modernise because for all the good they do in the game they continually reinforce the perception of elitism and privilege.


----------



## hors limite (Jul 21, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think the speech was ok, he said all the right things but just in a bit of a monotone which was a shame. But public speaking can be a bit traumatic, I know I was rubbish after our club championship....

However, what was really noticeable was the presentation party consisted entirely of old white men. That's the perception the general public have of golf and, once again, the R&A reinforced it. In my opinion, they urgently need to modernise because for all the good they do in the game they continually reinforce the perception of elitism and privilege.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please give it a rest on the elitism and privilege front. After 40+ hours of coverage of mainly young men from a variety of races and backgrounds I just don't see  how 10 minutes of "presentation party old white men" is going to significantly colour the judgement of golf's image. Unless of course you choose to use it to reinforce your own personal prejudices.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 21, 2014)

hors limite said:



			Oh please give it a rest on the elitism and privilege front. After 40+ hours of coverage of mainly young men from a variety of races and backgrounds I just don't see  how 10 minutes of "presentation party old white men" is going to significantly colour the judgement of golf's image. Unless of course you choose to use it to reinforce your own personal prejudices.
		
Click to expand...

well said and very astute


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 21, 2014)

I just clicked on this thread and thought to myself, the Open is over but the thread is still going. That can only mean someone is arguing. 

Guess what........see above.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2014)

hors limite said:



			Oh please give it a rest on the elitism and privilege front. After 40+ hours of coverage of mainly young men from a variety of races and backgrounds I just don't see  how 10 minutes of "presentation party old white men" is going to significantly colour the judgement of golf's image. Unless of course you choose to use it to reinforce your own personal prejudices.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree,
Too many "agendas"on this forum I think.
I like a G &T but have not worn a blazer since I left school in 1955.
I have no priveleged background,born and raised in Peckham,still I would like most traditions to carry on.
I am fortunate to be a member at a forward thinking private members club that attracts youngsters from the local area to attend lessons by our keen assistant pro on Saturday mornings,do not suppose many of them watched and criticised the final moments of the "open.


----------



## muttleee (Jul 22, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think the speech was ok, he said all the right things but just in a bit of a monotone which was a shame. But public speaking can be a bit traumatic, I know I was rubbish after our club championship...
		
Click to expand...

The one thing missing was a word of thanks for all the volunteers who help out during the week.


----------

